# Rambo Compound Bow Replica



## vrcycles

Hello everybody. I'm a new user. I hope to get some information with your help.
I'm a Rambo fan. I'd like to build a replica bow like the one Silvester Stallone had in Rambo 2 movie.
I'm not expert in bows. I read on the internet that - in order to built a Rambo bow - Hoyt used a Spectra base, glass limbs and Omega wheels.
I have some questions to ask you:
1- I bought a Hoyt bow, model: Rambo, lefthanded (the one with the orange writings on the limbs). Is the body of this bow the same as the one which was used in the movie or did they use a Hoyt Spectra body?
2- I found Omega wheels on a TTS Quadraflex bow. I think they are like the ones which were used for the movie bow. Do you think such Omega wheels would be good for building such a replica?
3- This is the most important question: the Hoyt Rambo bow I bought has wood limbs, I have to replace them with glass limbs (like the ones of the movie bow). Where can I find glass limbs which can replace the wood limbs in oredr to make this replica bow?
Sorry if I won't reply back promptly, but I don't speak English and somebody else has to translate the messages to me.
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Tim Roberts

vrcycles.


----------



## asa1485

Welcome to the insane asylum


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## daltongang

Welcome to ArcheryTalk! :darkbeer:


----------



## rycountryboy

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## bushmasterar15

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## snoopy10

vrcycles said:


> Hello everybody. I'm a new user. I hope to get some information with your help.
> I'm a Rambo fan. I'd like to build a replica bow like the one Silvester Stallone had in Rambo 2 movie.
> I'm not expert in bows. I read on the internet that - in order to built a Rambo bow - Hoyt used a Spectra base, glass limbs and Omega wheels.
> I have some questions to ask you:
> 1- I bought a Hoyt bow, model: Rambo, lefthanded (the one with the orange writings on the limbs). Is the body of this bow the same as the one which was used in the movie or did they use a Hoyt Spectra body?
> 2- I found Omega wheels on a TTS Quadraflex bow. I think they are like the ones which were used for the movie bow. Do you think such Omega wheels would be good for building such a replica?
> 3- This is the most important question: the Hoyt Rambo bow I bought has wood limbs, I have to replace them with glass limbs (like the ones of the movie bow). Where can I find glass limbs which can replace the wood limbs in oredr to make this replica bow?
> Sorry if I won't reply back promptly, but I don't speak English and somebody else has to translate the messages to me.
> Thanks in advance for your help.


The Rambo bow was the Hoyt FPS,which i had,so if you can find one of those,just paint it black


----------



## vrcycles

IF YOU HAVE A HOYT FPS IS POSSIBLE POST THE PHOTO OR SEND ME ONE EMAIL WHITH SOME PHOTO ..... THANKS AND SORRY FOR MY ENGLISH ..... MY EMAIL ADDRESS IS [email protected]


----------



## Ghost23

Welcome to Archery Talk!

Welcome to Talk Tiro con l'arco!


----------



## THE BULL

Welcome to AT...Enjoy!


----------

